#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Στατικές μελέτες ναών

## noutsaki

Ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα, γιατί έχω παντελώς μαύρα μεσάνυχτα αλλά ταυτόχρονα πολλές απορίες που κάποια στιγμή θα έπρεπε να λυθούν.όποιος έχει ασχοληθεί και θέλει με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο να το μοιραστεί ας ποστάρει.
τί εννοώ? κατασκευαστικά στοιχεία, φωτογραφίες από σιδερώματα (*το πιο ενδιαφέρον*, σιδερώματα τρούλων, θόλων, αψίδων, *πώς γίνονται??*).υπάρχουν λεπτομέρειες ειδικότερες που πρέπει να προσέχουμε πχ στις σκυροδετήσεις αυτών των στοιχείων??παρατηρήσεις από τις μελέτες σας και την εφαρμογή πεπερασμένων στοιχείων?κάποια προτεινόμενη βιβλιογραφία ή ιστοσελίδα? για να προλάβω κάποιον πιο καχύποπτο, όχι δεν έχω αναλάβει να φτιάξω καμία εκκλησία!! :Γέλιο: ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Evan

> Θα ρωτήσω κανά καλουπατζή τι κάνουνε


σώθηκες τώρα

----------


## noutsaki

rigid, επειδή δεν βρήκα ακόμη την συζήτηση που λες (φαντάζομαι είναι αλλού..)λες τα εξής: για τρούλους με σημαντικές κλίσεις (μπορούμε να ποσοτικοποιήσουμε πάνω κάτω το σημαντικές?) θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε επιταχυντές πήξης. επίσης μπορώ , αν κατάλαβα καλά, να σταρώσω στην σκυροδέτηση και καλό είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις κοτετσόσυρμα πάνω από τον οπλισμό ως επιδερμικό οπλισμό, για αποφυγή ρηγματώσεων??

----------


## noutsaki

thanks.το βιβλίο και την γραμμή ωθήσεων που αναφέρεις τα έχω υπόψη και τα έχω διαβάσει.τωρα που το λες, για το μολυβδόφυλλο κάπου νομίζω ότι το έχω δει κι εγώ. θεώρησα όμως ότι είναι για μόνωση.τέλος πάντων,θα περιμένουμε  αν έχουμε και καμιά άλλη εξίσου χρήσιμη πληροφορία.

----------


## Civilian

Συζητούσα πρόσφατα με έναν Πολ. Μηχανικό που ανέλαβε μια εκκλησία και μου είπε αρκετά ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα. Η στατική μελέτη γίνεται από τη ναοδομή και συνήθως έχει πολλά λάθη, οπότε ο μηχανικός πρέπει να ξανά κάνει ένα μέρος της. Όσον αφορά στην κατασκευή το δύσκολο κομμάτι ήταν το καλούπωμα και όχι το σιδέρωμα. Ο κεντρικός τρούλος της συγκεκριμένης εκκλησίας είχε διάμετρο 14-15μ και για να τον καλουπώσουν κάνανε ωραίες πατέντες.. Αν σας ενδιαφέρει να προσπαθήσω να τις εξηγήσω..

----------


## Xάρης

*@terry*
Έχεις κάποια ενημέρωση σχετικά με την απαγόρευση του μολύβδου; Κάποια παραπομπή;

*@Civilian* 
Ρητορικό το ερώτημά σου φαντάζομαι. Εννοείται ότι υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον!
Απ' όσο γνωρίζω πάντως τις στατικές μελέτες τις κάνουν ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες μηχανικοί. Η ναοδομία είναι όπως η πολεοδομία ο ελεγκτής. 
Νομίζω ότι γενικώς οι μελέτες είναι αρκετά τυποποιημένες γι αυτούς που ασχολούνται μ' αυτές και δε νομίζω ότι είναι πολλοί.

----------


## DirectionLess

Πράγματι, είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον, δώσε μας μερικά στοιχεία !

----------


## DirectionLess

Έλα ρε Θέμις Κατασκευαστική ;-) Είχα μια αλφα εμπειρία μ' αυτούς σε ένα κτίριο εντός Αθηνών.

Θεμίς Κατασκευαστική = κάτι σαν αποκεντρωμένη υπηρεσία - εταιρία του Υπουργείου Δικαιοσύνης (απαρτίζεται νομίζω από υπαλλήλους του συγκεκριμένου φορέα), που συντάσσει όλες τις μελέτες για τα κτίρια που ανήκουν ή πρόκειται να χτιστούν για χρήσεις του συγκεκριμένου Υπουργείου (φυλακές, ειρηνοδικεία, κακουργοδικεία κλπ).

----------


## DirectionLess

To πολιτισμού που ξέρω πάντως, όχι. Οι μελέτες ή συντάσσονται εντός, ή δίδονται εκτός, σε μελετητικά γραφεία.

----------


## Civilian

Ναι λάθος δικό μου. Μου είπε πως τη μελέτη τους την έδωσε έτοιμη η Ναοδομία (ή Ναοδομή, δεν θυμάμαι καθόλου!), και είχε πολλά λάθη! Τώρα ποιος την έχει κάνει δεν ξέρω.. Πάντως μου είπε πως στη Ναοδομία εργάζονται παπάδες μηχανικοί και είναι λίγο ως πολύ άσχετοι.

Λοιπόν για το καλούπωμα μου είπε πως χρησιμοποίησε πλακάζ θαλάσσης. Στο κέντρο του τρούλου στερέωσε έναν κατακόρυφο ξύλινο στύλο, έκοψε τα πλακάζ σε τεταρτοκύκλια, τα κάρφωσε (από τη μια κάθετη πλευρά τους) πάνω στον ξύλινο στύλο και στη συνέχεια για να κλείσει ο τρούλος, στις καμπύλες πλευρές των πλακάζ κάρφωσε μικρά κομμάτια ξύλου από πλακάζ σε πλακάζ. Σκεφτείτε πως αν κοιτάξετε τον τρούλο από πάνω τα πλακάζ είναι οι ακτίνες του κύκλου και τα κανονικά ξύλα απλά ενώνουν αυτές τις ακτίνες.

----------


## DirectionLess

> Ναι ...
> 
> Σε μελετητικά γραφεία ... κουμπάρων που οι υπεύθυνοι  είναι μπατζανάκηδες του γενικού γραμματέα ή κάποιου ιδιαίτερου του εκάστοτε υπουργού.
> 
> Η διαφάνεια , σε μέρες έξαρσης


Απλά έχε κατά νου ότι κάποιων οι συγγενείς (ή οι γονείς) μπορεί να δουλεύουν και σε τέτοια πόστα. Ως εκ τούτου, καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν ακούγεται και πολύ καλά το σχόλιο αυτό..

----------


## Xάρης

Προφανώς οι μηχανικοί της ναοδομίας έχουν δει άπειρες μελέτες ναών και έχουν ένα αρχείο με πάρα πολλές μελέτες ιδιωτών μηχανικών. Και επειδή τα σχέδια των ναών επαναλαμβάνονται βρήκαν μάλλον μια έτοιμη μελέτη και την έδωσαν να γίνει βάση αυτής και ο νέος ναός. (εικασίες μου!)

Ενδιαφέρον *Civilian*. Μακάρι να είχαμε και φωτόγραφίες.
Με τέσσερα όμως τεταρτοκύκλια πλακάζ και σανίδια μεταξύ τους μπορεί να βγει ικανοποιητικό ημισφαίριο ή μήπως θα απαιτούνταν περισσότερα πλακάζ, ανάλογα βέβαια και με το μέγεθος του τρούλου.

----------


## Civilian

> Με τέσσερα όμως τεταρτοκύκλια πλακάζ και σανίδια μεταξύ τους μπορεί να βγει ικανοποιητικό ημισφαίριο ή μήπως θα απαιτούνταν περισσότερα πλακάζ, ανάλογα βέβαια και με το μέγεθος του τρούλου.


Ο συγκεκριμένος τρούλος είναι πραγματικά τεράστιος, οπότε τα πλακάζ που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν ήταν πάρα πολλά! Η εναλλακτική λύση που είχε σκεφτεί ήταν να παραγγείλει μια τεράστια μπάλα από φελιζόλ, αλλά θα ήταν πάρα πολύ βαριά για να τη σηκώσουν σε τέτοιο ύψος.

----------


## majakoulas

Μέχρι πρόσφατα είχα και εγώ την εντύπωση ότι οι ναοί όλοι γίνονται από μασίφ σκυρόδεμα.
Μέχρι που πριν δύο βδομάδες τυχαία είδα εκκλησία στα χτισίματα και είχε φορέα από beton και κατακόρυφες πληρώσεις από οπτοπλινθοδομές, μόνο τρούλος ολόσωμος. Βέβαια πολλά σενάζ.
Επίσης σε μια διαφήμιση είδα εκκλησία από μεταλλικό φορέα και πετσώματα με panels.

----------


## noutsaki

επί το πλείστον οι μικροί ναοί κατασκευάζονται σαν ολόσωμες κατασκευές από μπετόν (το κόστος δεν είναι απαγορευτικό). οι μεγαλύτεροι και πιο συνήθεις έχουν κανονικά τοιχοπληρώσεις με οπτοπλινθοδομή και λόγω του μεγάλου ύψους έχουν συνήθως ανά 2 μέτρα σενάζια.να επιμείνω λίγο, αν γνωρίζει να προτείνει κανείς βιβλιογραφία ή κάτι ανάλογο.

----------


## camelot

Για υπολογιστικά θέματα τρούλλων, δηλαδή κελυφών, υπάρχει  το βιβλίο του Pfluger που είναι αρκετά κατατοπιστικό.
http://www.mgiurdas.gr/book-245.aspx
Είναι επανέκδοση παλαιότερης έκδοσης από τον ίδιο εκδοτικό οίκο.

Η Ναοδομία δεν συντάσσει όλες τις μελέτες των Ναών. 
Αν εγκριθεί από τη Μητρόπολη η ίδρυση νέου Ναού σε κάποιο σημείο τότε:
Αν η δαπάνη διατεθεί από τη Μητρόπολη η μελέτη γίνεται από μηχανικούς της Ναοδομίας (ιερείς, μοναχούς ή ιδιώτες). Συνήθως υπάρχει στην ομάδα μελέτης έμπειρος Τεχνικός Σύμβουλος, ως εξωτερικός συνεργάτης, σχετικός με υπολογιστικά και κατασκευαστικά θέματα.
Αν η δαπάνη διατεθεί από ιδιώτη ή από κάποια τοπική αυτοδιοίκηση η μελέτη συνήθως συντάσσεται από ιδιώτη Μηχανικό ή από την Τεχνική Υπηρεσία της Τοπικής Αυτοδιοίκησης με συνεργασία πάλι έμπειρου Τεχνικού Συμβούλου. Δεν συμμετέχει η Ναοδομία. Στην περίπτωση αυτή μόνο εγκρίνει τη Μελέτη.

Στη δική μου περίπτωση η δαπάνη προσφέρθηκε από Φυσικό πρόσωπο. Συνέταξα τη μελέτη και η Ναοδομία την ενέκρινε. Η κατασκευή έγινε πριν από 6 χρόνια περίπου μέσα στα Δημοτικά Κοιμητήρια μεγάλου Δήμου της Χαλκιδικής πλησίον του Αγίου Όρους. Απομένει να βρεθεί τώρα χρηματοδότης για το Οστεοφυλάκιο...

Επίσης αν θέλετε πληροφορίες για οικογενειακούς τάφους σε μένα... Έχω κάνει αρκετούς στα Δημοτικά Κοιμητήρια της Θεσσαλονίκης. 
Βλέπετε τον εχθρό δεν τον διαλέγει ο στρατιώτης. Ότι του δώσουν το πολεμάει. :Χαρούμενος:

----------



----------


## Xάρης

Ακόμα και σε μεγάλους ναούς μπορεί να μην υπάρχουν τοιχοπληρώσεις αλλά να είναι όλος από σκυρόδεμα.
Εμπειρίες από μεγάλους ναούς της Θεσσαλονίκης.

----------


## noutsaki

σ' ευχαριστώ για την υπόδειξη και τις πληροφορίες camelot.

----------


## sundance

Να ρωτήσω κι εγώ κάτι που μου ετέθη πρόσφατα και δεν ήξερα:

Γιατί οι περισσότεροι ναοί-εκκλησίες γίνονται καθαρά και μόνο από μπετόν?

Υπάρχουν στοιχεία πλήρωσης ή είναι όλη η κατασκευή φέρουσα?

Αν υπάρχουν,γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιείται καθόλου οπτόπλινθος?

----------


## Xάρης

Όπως είπες δε γίνονται όλοι. Υπάρχουν και ναοί με τοίχους πλήρωσης από οπτόπλινθους (τούβλα).
Αυτοί που γίνονται όλοι από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα, φαντάζομαι ότι γίνονται για λόγους κατασκευαστικής ευκολίας και γιατί η διαφορά κόστους ίσως να μην είναι τόσο μεγάλη τελικά.

----------


## cna

Γιατί οι περισσότεροι ναοί-εκκλησίες γίνονται καθαρά και μόνο από μπετόν?
1. Το μπετόν θεωρείται φθηνό υλικό.
2. Τα συνήθη ύψη είναι αρκετά μεγάλα και ταυτόχρονα έχουμε και τον μεγάλο τρούλο στην μέση ο οποίος μπορεί να δώσει εξαιρετικά μεγάλες ωθήσεις προς τα έξω (εκτός αν ο μελετητής κάτσει και ασχοληθεί λίγο παραπάνω και να βρει το σημείο που οι ωθήσεις γίνονται εξαιρετικά μικρές αλλά τότε δεν θα είναι ο τρούλος που ξέρουμε). Έτσι καταλήγουμε πάλι στο 1 σε συνδυασμό με την ύπαρξη τεχνογνωσίας για την κατασκευή του ναού από σκυρόδεμα σε αντίθεση με μεταλλική κατασκευή όπου τα πράγματα περιπλέκονται λίγο παραπάνω. Βέβαια υπάρχει και η εξαίρεση της Αγίας Σοφίας όπου λόγω της κατανομής των τρούλων οι ωθήσεις πρακτικά μηδενίζονται και έτσι οι περιμετρικοί τοίχοι αναλαμβάνουν μόνο το βάρος της κατασκευής.
3. Οι ωθήσεις που δημιουργούνται είναι προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις οπότε όλη η κατασκευή μπορεί να θεωρείται φέρουσα. Βέβαια τίποτα δεν μας εμποδίζει αντί για συνεχή τοιχώματα να υποστηρίξουμε με τις κατάλληλες κολώνες μόνο που οι διαστάσεις τους θα είναι μάλλον προς την υπερβολή.

----------


## Pappos

Υπάρχει τεχνική για σχήματα ημισφαιρίων, τρούλων, καμπυλών ως εξής. Τοποθετείται κανονικά ο οπλισμός ή σε περίπτωση που δεν μπορεί να τοποθετηθεί τον βάζουνε ύστερα. Μετά το σχήμα το καλουπιού αποτελείται από υλικό το οποίο σιγά-σιγά με αέρα υπό πίεση φουσκώνει και παίρνει το κατάλληλο σχήμα. 

Το παραπάνω θέμα που ανέφερα δεν το θυμάμαι και πολύ καλά γιατί έχει περίπου 10 χρόνια που το είχα δει και διαβάσει σε διάφορες βιβλιογραφίες.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Barracuda

Αυτο που μου εχουν πει για τους ναους πριν μερικα χρονια (και το ειχα παντα απορια) ειναι οτι γινονται απο ολοσωμο φορεα για την προστασια των τοιχογραφιων. Σε μερικες περιπτωσεις ειναι πραγματικα εργα τεχνης και θα ηταν επικινδυνο για να εφαρμοστουν σε εναν απλο τοιχο πληρωσης. Τα αλλα που λενε οι καθηγητες μαλλον απο το μυαλο τους τα βγαλανε mkalliou.

----------

Γιάννης Γ

----------


## tserpe

> Υπάρχει τεχνική για σχήματα ημισφαιρίων, τρούλων, καμπυλών .......


Υπαρχει και άλλη τεχνικη, κανονικα με καλουπια π.χ σε καμαρα ή τρουλο, οπου κανεις καλουπι κατι σαν πιατο αναποδο. Ενα δισκο δηλαση με το κυρτο μερος προς τα επανω.

----------

